# Is this a wood working air filter



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

I can get this filter at a yard sale for $10. People say it was in the garage of the house when they moved in. The guy smoked in the garage. The new owner said the filters inside stunk so he threw them away. But the metal filters with the charcoal is still there.

The filter is an Airflow systems inc. model FM1000. Would this be good for wood working. I tried to find replacement filters but can't find any info on it as of yet. Any ideas how much new filters could cost? I tried to look it up on the manufactures website but you have to go through a distributor. So I won't be able to get any real info until Monday.


The biggest concern is if I set up shop in my basement it has a low ceiling. And that put's this thing at face level. Could I just put it in a corner and be ok. Will it still perform correctly.


Like I said. I can get it for $10 and a 1/2 hour drive each way. Should I grab it and hope filters aren't big money,,,,lol. That's assuming you guys say this is even for wood working. 

Here's a link to it.
http://www.airflowsystems.com/products/specs/?n=fm1000


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Will it work for woodworking?*

I think it probably was/is a odor elminator like they used in bars when smoking was permitted.... I donno for certain. However, all the specs seem like they would work as an air filtration unit for cleaning the dust from the air in a wood shop. You need to find out the filter size since they aren't listed and see if they are a common furnace type filter size.
If not, you will have to fabricate your own filters by downsizing a standard size.... I donno how easy that would be? Or make your own frame and insert replaceable filtration material. 



It could be made to work and for $10.00 why not try?


----------



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> I think it probably was/is a odor elminator like they used in bars when smoking was permitted.... I donno for certain. However, all the specs seem like they would work as an air filtration unit for cleaning the dust from the air in a wood shop. You need to find out the filter size since they aren't listed and see if they are a common furnace type filter size.
> If not, you will have to fabricate your own filters by downsizing a standard size.... I donno how easy that would be? Or make your own frame and insert replaceable filtration material.
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought. It's $10,,,,lol. 



BTW. Since I have you attention,,,lol. Someone said in another thread about I think it was you having built a table, stand, or something for you Craftsman table saw. Was that you. Taking it off the legs. Was that you. If so could you point me to a thread or something. Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

This unit was more intended for smokers break rooms in industrial facilities, but it could help to clear the air wherever it is located. The website doesn't indicate that it can use a HEPA filter so it wouldn't be the ultimate filtration system for a wood shop, but if I had one I would certainly use it in my wood shop. At the price, if it runs properly, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it. Remember, it's the tiniest micron sized dust that's the most harmful, but just for clearing the air in the shop it should work.

My shop is heated and cooled with a window style heat pump, mounted high and through the North wall of my shop. I've found that a 12 X 20 X 1" pleated furnace filter will fit under the plastic cover and completely cover the evaporator coil. This isn't a HEPA filter either, but it clears the air in my shop well and also keeps the dust from collecting in the evaporator coil. I would expect that the filter unit that you found would do similar if you put good pleated filters in it and cleaned/replaced them often.

Airflow systems should be able to help you find new filters for it.

Charley


----------



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

I found a owners manual for it. And yes, it can use hepa filters.


If you guys care to look here's the manual. On page 13 it lists the available filters. 



https://www.lev-co.com/attachments/... - owners manuals/(09-10) fm600-1000 - om.pdf


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Even if the filter is wrong for woodworking it has some kind of fan for circulating the air in it. A better filter could always be purchased.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

What is the air volume per hour compared to dust filtration systems as Jet? I use a box fan, bungee cord and pleated furnace filter.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Pineknot_86 said:


> I use a box fan, bungee cord and pleated furnace filter.


the product posted would probably NOT be as effective as this setup


----------



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't think this will work for wood working. The motors are right behind the intake side of the center filter. So I believe the fans would get clogged with dust in no time, making this not a good choice. Do you guys agree?


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Bud if I could buy 2 squirrel cage fans that work for $10 I would JUMP on that deal. If nothing else you can rip the cages out and use them as air movers in the shop. I know guys who use them on their jobs and they work great just to help keep guys cool on the job. With good filters I dont see why this would not work to help filter your shop air. Got to be better than nothing and like you said its $10. Heck the motors alone are worth more than $10 at the scrap yard.


----------

